#  Medizinische Befunde übersetzen >   MRT Befund Knie - Bitte um Hilfe! >

## Distorsion_

Hallo, 
könnte mir hier jemand bitte den MRT Befund übersetzen? 
Ausgeprägte flächige Signalanhebungen in der ödemsensitiven Sequenz, insbesondere an der lateralen Femurcondyle sowie geringer ausgeprägt an der medialen Femurcondyle und am ges. Tibiaplateu sowie am Fibulaköpfchen. Imprimierung in der ventralen Hauotglastzone der lateralen Femurcondyle ohne Unterbrechung der corticalen Lamelle. Subchondrlae Mehrskerosierung. Kein Nachweis frakturfverdächtiger Linienbildungen in den T1-gewichtigen Sequenzen. Unauffällige Darstellung der retropatellaren fomorotibialen Knorpeldeckung. 
Zum Teil verlaufende Linienbildung des IM-Hinternhornes mit Einstrahlen in die PArs intermedia. Regelrechte Darstelleung des IM-Vorderhornes. Feine horizontale Aufhellungslinie des AM- Vorder- und Hinterhorns mit Einstrahlen in den Pars intermedia. Keine dislozierte Rissbildun. Deutlich aufgerieben und sognalangehobenes vorderes Kreuzband mit nicht vollständig in der Kontinuität abzugrenzbarem Verlauf. LEichte Signalahnebund des hinteren Kreuzbandesl Deutliche Verplumpung und Signalanhebung an dem medialen Collateralband mit Betonung der femoralen Enthese sowie des Ansatzes des medialen Retinaculums. Weichteilen kommt eine bis zu 1x4 cm große, scharf berandete und flüssigkeitsisoitense Signalveränderung entlang des M. gastrocnemius zur Dastellung. Regelrechte Darstellung des lateralen Collateralbandes, des lateralen Reticalum, des Quadrizeps- und der Patallesehne. Kräftige Plica suprapatellaris. Unauffällige Darstellung der mitabgebildeten Weichteile. Fabella in loco typico.   
Subtotale bis totale Ruptur des vorderen Kreuzbandes. Zerrung an der femoralen Enthese des medialen Collateralbandes. Ostechondrale Impression in der verntralen Haupttraglastzone an der lateralen Femurcondyle ohne Nachweis einer dislozierten Fraktur. Ausgeprägtes Bone burise femoral und tibial sowie an der Fibulanspitze mit Betonung der lateralen Femucondyle. Kein Nachweis chondraler Defekte.  
Meniskopathie Grad II des IM-Hinterhornes mit Einstrahlen in die Pars intermedia Meniskopathie Grad I des IM. 1x4 große Bakerzyste in loco typico.   
Viele Grüße
Distorsion_

----------


## Distorsion_

:-( Bitte

----------


## Äskulap

Hallo, 
gedulde dich bitte es ist ein umfangreicher Beitrag, es wird dauern den zu lesen.  
Ich kann dir im jeden Fall sagen  

> Subtotale bis totale Ruptur  des vorderen Kreuzbandes.

  ein Teil oder auch vollkommener Riss des Kreuzbandes ist.  
Der Rest ist leider viel fachchinesisch in Latein  :Zunge raus: . 
Hier kann dir ein Arzt wie Dr. Baumann sicher besser helfen.

----------


## Dr. Baumann

Moin Moin,   fast bis kompletter Riss des vorderen Kreuzbandes.Zerrung des SeitenbandesEinbuchtung am Fortsatz des Oberschenkelknochen ohne Nachweis eines verschobenen BruchesAusgeprägte Knochenprellung an Oberschenkel- und Schienbein, sowie an der WadenbeinspitzeKein Nachweis eines KnorpeldefektesKnorpelschaden Grad II im Innenmeniskushinterhorn mit Einstrahlung in den mittleren Teil des MeniskusKnorpelschaden Grad I im Innenmeniskus1 x 4 große Flüssigkeitsansammlung an typischer Stelle  
Grüße

----------


## Distorsion_

Besten Dank Dr. Baumann! Hört sich das jetzt ganz mies an oder kann ich etwas zuversichtlich in die Zukunft schauen?  
Knorpelschaden Grad II im Innenmeniskushinterhorn .. oje  
Hoffe, der Kreuzbandriss ist doch nicht betroffen, zumindest schien mein Knie beim Test recht stabil zu sein aber ich weiß, heißt noch nichts ... 
Und auch Äskulap danke für deine Antwort!  
Gruß

----------


## Dr. Baumann

Moin, 
dem Befund nach ist von einem Kreuzbandriss auszugehen. Beim Knorpelschaden II° handelt es sich erst einmal nur um Risse im Knorpel. Der Defekt ist hier noch nicht so ausgeprägt das er bis zum Knochen geht. Hört sich also erst einmal schlimmer an, als es ist. Sie können durchaus zuversichtlich in die Zukunft schauen. 
An sich noch ein vertretbarer Befund. Er hätte auch wesentlich schlimmer ausfallen können.  
Viele Grüße

----------


## Distorsion_

Moin, 
das beruhigt mich doch schon. Herzlichen Dank! Hatte schon an das Schlimmste gedacht, da man im Zusammenhang mit Knorpelschäden schon öfter das Schlimmste hört. (Karriereende, Prothese, keine Therapiemöglichkeiten) Auch hat mir der Arzt heute gesagt, dass die Prognose bei stärkeren Knorpelschäden wirklich nicht gerade gut ist. Aber reinschauen muss man jetzt halt erst um mehr sagen zu können. 
Am Ende nächster Woche habe ich die Arthroskopie und danach wohl noch eine Kreuzband OP. 
Habe leider gänzlich vergessen dort zu fragen ob ich bis dahin lieber nur im Bett liegen soll oder mit Krücken auch etwas spazieren gehen darf. Hätten Sie dem Befund zur Folge einen Tipp für mich? ;D 
Beste Grüße

----------


## Dr. Baumann

Moin, 
sicherlich. Wenn man aber erst einmal nur nach dem Befund aus dem MRT geht, handelt es sich erst einmal nicht um einen schwerwiegenden Defekt. Wie es im Knie dann wirklich aussieht, sieht man bei der Spiegelung. Erst dann weiß man es ganz genau. 
Ich persönlich würde sagen, Sie können auch mit Krücken spazieren gehen. Sie wollen ja keinen Marathon laufen. Das Knie belasten Sie ja ebenfalls überhaupt nicht bis nur sehr wenig.  
Viele Grüße

----------


## Distorsion_

Guten Abend, 
also bedeutet es, dass eine Grad II Läsion am Meniskus kein Meniskusriss ist und falls das MRT hier recht hätte, auch der Meniskus nicht teilentfernt oder genäht werden müsste?  
Oder habe ich das falsch verstanden? 
Danke, habe beim etwas "spazieren" kein schlechtes Gewissen mehr. ;-) Ist schon mühsam genug solange rumzuliegen ... 
Und was könnte laut dem Befund der Grund für das Anschwellen des Knies beim Aufrichten bzw. auf Krücken gehen sein?  
Beste Grüße

----------


## Distorsion_

Hallo,   Subchondrlae Mehrskerosierung :Huh?:  Deutet das nicht auf Arthrose hin? D= Oder ist sowas nach solch einem Unfall eine "normale" Folge, die wieder von selbst heilt?  
Und ist es in einem Krankenhaus üblich, dass mehrere Chirurgen bei der Arthroskopie zugegen sind und werden auch Fotos gemacht, wie es auch bei MRT oder Röntgenaufnahmen der Fall ist? Hätte nämlich auch gern, dass der Chefarzt dabei wäre, der mit mir darüber sprach .. hatte nur völlig vergessen zu fragen .. Es wurde auch vom möglichen "Nähen" des Meniskus gesprochen, wobei es wohl garnicht nach einem Meniskusriss aussieht. Aber ich weiß, wirklich sehen kann man dies erst bei der Gelenkspiegelung .. ;-) 
Mich wurmt jedoch, dass das Krankenhaus mich einfach heim gehen ließ ohne Gehhilfe. Wenn dadurch noch mehr Schaden entstanden ist ... >.< 
Beste Grüße

----------


## Distorsion_

Nach der Arthroskopie kann ich mein Bein noch immer nicht ganz durchstrecken! 
Woran kann es liegen :Huh?:

----------

